# Hinged Light Pole



## K-Mac (May 16, 2014)

In desperate search of Hinged Light pole for Lift Station Project.
Need asap..
Suggestions???
Howdy By the way Just joined


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

K-Mac said:


> In desperate search of Hinged Light pole for Lift Station Project.
> Need asap..
> Suggestions???
> Howdy By the way Just joined


Try these guys. http://www.maverickpoles.com/?gclid=CJqdj9WZsb4CFYlFMgodm1cA3Q



Welcome to the forum.:thumbup:


----------

